# Der Tennenloher Schiessplatz wird eingezäunt



## nurichdarf (21. März 2003)

Wer es noch nicht gehört hat, der Tennenloher Schiessplatz wird eingezäunt.

 Also die gesamte Freifläche. Muss es wohl sein, da es angeblich 120 ha sind. Dort werden in Zukunft sibirische Ponys grasen.  Sogenannte Prowalsky Pferde oder so ähnlich.

Macht zwar nicht viel, allerdings bin ich immer gern die sandigen Trails rumgeeiert auf dem Weg in den Reichswald. 
Dabei hatte ich immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, ich hätte ja seltene Gräser überfahren können. Nun sind wohl die seltenen Gräser zur Plage geworden, deshalb die Ponys.   

Also in Zukunft immer ein Leckerli für die Pferdchen mitnehmen wenn ihr dort rumgurkt.


----------



## nobike (22. März 2003)

wenn das wirklich stimmt, zweifle ich langsam am kollektiven Verstand. Zuerst die Dohle mit dem Naturschutzgebiet an der Panzerstrasse, das dann immer kleiner wurde und jetzt zu nem dritttel für Unierweiterungen reserviert ist (Naturschutz auf Abruf, geile Sache   ), die Range auf der anderen Seite dahinter ist ja schon länger eingezäunt. Sollte jetzt die alte große Range mit Einfahrt Tennenlohe als Pferdekoppel dienen sollen, dann frage ich mich echt wos Hirn ist.

BTW: Bolzenschneider und Grill ? Przewalski - BBQ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (7. April 2003)

Meint ihr das Gebiet wo oben die MX-Strecke war?
Also unten von den Betonrampen bis zu den zwei Hügeln?

Bis jetzt ham da doch immer nur Schafe gegrast.


----------



## nobike (8. April 2003)

und es scheint beschlossen zu sein lt. Zeitung. Nix gegen die Retro Gäule, aber mit dem Geld könnte man was sinnvolleres machen.


----------



## nurichdarf (11. April 2003)

So sieht es also in zukunft dort aus......

Naturfotosammlung 









Und so hört sich das ganze an http://home.pages.at/alfred/saeuge99.htm


So sieht es bisher aus So sieht es bisher aus, Panorama


----------



## Hollandrad (9. Mai 2003)

An sich ist das schon witzig mit den Pferden, aber....

als Folge werden jetzt jeden Tag 500 Leute unseren ruhigen Wald besuchen um ein Pferd zu sichten.

"Guck mal Papi, da steht einer!"

Und dann dauert es noch einige Monate und die halbe Welt pilgert dahin und es ist aus mit der Ruhe und wenn du einmal zu schnell von einem Hügelchen fährst kannst du dir wieder was anhören....

Aber die meisten werden vielleicht nicht weiter kommen als die Sandfläche, dann geht es noch.

Yiha, a horse in the prairie !


----------



## nobike (9. Mai 2003)

genauso ne Pilgerstätte wie die Wildschweine hinterm Obi.


----------



## elchpapa (5. September 2003)

Ich habe eigentlich immer darauf gebaut, dass gerade MBiker Natur als eine ganz nette Sache empfinden. Dass hier so gegen die Pferde gewettert wird (und ich bin weder Reiter noch Leibhaber von diesen Ungetümern) zeugt von der Intelligenz so einiger Schreiber. Nach Bolzenschneider und Grill nachzufragen, weil "altes" Wegerecht beschnitten wird, ist ein kriminelles unteres Niveau. Statt froh zu sein, dass niemand etwas sagt, wenn wir über Wege brettern, die wir ureigentlich nicht benutzen dürften, wird lauthals geplärrt. Es ist einfach eine Frage des Verstandes und für einen Freak unwürdig.


----------



## pefro (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von elchpapa _
> *...Statt froh zu sein, dass niemand etwas sagt, wenn wir über Wege brettern, die wir ureigentlich nicht benutzen dürften...*



Wie meinst Du das?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## nobike (5. September 2003)

da fahr in heute vormittag in "meinem" Revier  und denk mir, dass am Zaun der Gäule entlang doch jetzt eine schöne Racestrecke ist.  Also... entlang gebrettert, da seh ich oben auf dem ersten Kugelfang eine Gruppe seltsamer Menschen .... zack auf den 2 Fang rauf und rübergeschaut .... Da war die feierliche Auftaktveranstaltung der Prizidingsdakoppel. Und der Nobike, der alte Dicksack, kommt mit seinem Trailbike durchs Naturschutzgebiet und schaut zu. Was für ein Zufall  
Bin dann unten rum auf den ersten Hügel um meine Aufwartung zu machen und siehe da, der Haufen ist mit Auto und BUS ! bis auf die Hochfläche gefahren. Heiliger Naturschutz, vielleicht sollten wir nicht Pferde, sondern menschen "rückkreuzen".  Oben zu den Gruppe gefahren , da werden tolle Reden geschwungen. Feindselige Blicke ..... "Bereicherung des Forstes" ..... "Erweiterter Naturschutz" ... "natürliche Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt" mir klingeln die Ohren .... Opsa, einen kenne ich, und grüße freundlich den Erlangen "Storchenvater" der mir gleich sagt, dass Fahrradfahrer aus dem naturschutzgebiet ferngehalten werden müssen. Na warscheinlich war der auch mit dem Bus da  
Mein Einwand, dass die ganze Sache (52 hektar einzäunen und sich dann um die Klepper kümmern) Geldverschwendung durchgeknallter Pseudogrüner ist hat die Lage auch nicht entspannt. Ich hab mir schon ernsthaft überlegt ob ich nicht mein Bike übern zaun werfe und querbeet durchs Gelände fahre (hat mich echt gereizt) aber das wäre zuviel Negativpublicity gewesen. 

@elchpapa: ich wetter nicht gegen die Gäule, aber ich bin dagegen für so ein Projekt Geld rauszuwerfen. Was zum geier haben rückgekreuzte Urpferde im Reichswald verloren ? Rundrum weder Geld für Kinder noch für Schulen ......


----------



## Techniker (7. September 2003)

braucht eine Weide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toldor (19. September 2003)

ist denn eigentlich dieses waldstück? bin zwar seit 3 jahren hier in erlangen, aber mit den namen kann ich nichts anfangen  frag jetzt aber nicht wegen der pferde sondern wegen dem fahren 
wie komm ich denn dort am besten hin von erlangen süd (siemensgelände)?


----------



## nobike (19. September 2003)

> am besten hin von erlangen süd (siemensgelände)?



dachte ganz Erlangen Süd ist Siemensgelände ?  

on road : B4 Radweg entlang bis Tennelohe, über die rote Brücke, dann links, dann rechts und den Schotter weg ca. 2 km grad aus , den Kugelfang hoch  , voila !

normal: an der Physikuni vorbei in den Wald, über die Strasse, gradaus bis zu ner 5 Wege Kreuzung. Da die 2. von rechts ca. 3km immer gradaus zu.

nettere Wege gibts auch, aber zu schwer zu erklären. Wo fährst du normalerweise von Erlangen Süd aus hin ?


----------



## toldor (22. September 2003)

hey danke erstmal...werd ich mir ausdrucken und an den lenker kleben *gg*...komischerweise fahr ich auch immer in dem wald dort rum, aber zu dieser wiese bin ich noch nicht gekommen  ansonsten hinter in richtung spardorf und so.


----------



## nobike (23. September 2003)

....eigentlich keine Wiese sondern nur ein sandiges Stück. Die Gäule sollen die kleinen Bäume fressen damit seltene Gräser nicht verdrängt werden. Hoffentlich sind die Zossen gut geschult und fressen nicht das falsche.


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2003)

war grad da fahren: 
sind eigentlich nur 2 kurze trails, die man nicht mehr fahren kann. 
die waren beide zwar ganz gut, 
aber ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich befürchtet hatte.


----------



## nobike (26. September 2003)

... sind nicht die "verlorenen" Trails sondern der Menschenauflauf ...  die Wochenenden sind der reine Horror.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bighit 661 (28. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Forstamt, und den Rest der ganzen unterbelichteten die hier was zu sagen haben.
Jetzt habt ihr es wirklich geschafft die Massen zu bewegen, und zwar in Richtung zu diesen Kleppern. Nein, nicht nur breit geschotterte Waldwege werden ab sofort genutzt, 
sondern auch die kleinen die bisher kaum jemand kannte.(Für diejenigen , die immer noch nicht wissen welche Wege gemeint sind, noch mal zur Info: Da wo ca. alle 20 Meter diese Betretungsverbot Schilder an die Bäume genagelt sind) Tja das war dann wohl ein Eigentor, oder wie war das mit den Schildern gemeint ??


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2003)

Kann man noch an den Seiten der zwei Hügel runterfahren?


----------



## Tom:-) (30. September 2003)

kann man nicht. ist komplett eingezäunt.

@bighit661
ziel der übung ist nicht die leute fernzuhalten, sondern das freigelände vor busch/waldbewuchs zu schützen, damit dort die seltenen pflänzchen und tierchen, die auf lichtdurchflutete trockenstandorte spezialisiert sind, nicht verdrängt werden. 

sobald sich die leute an den pferden sattgesehen haben und das wetter wieder schlechter wird haben wir auch wieder 'unsere ruhe' auf den verbliebenen trails. wobei ich keinen signifikanten besucheransturm bemerkt habe.

tom


----------



## dubbel (1. Oktober 2003)

kann man doch: 

der zaun ist nordseitig vom kugelfang, 
d.h. die steilen abfahrten sind beide noch fahrbar.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Oktober 2003)

ich war der meinung es wäre bis zum südlichen waldrand eingezäunt. tstststs, hätt ich mal vor dem posten beesser kucken sollen.


----------



## Bighit 661 (1. Oktober 2003)

@ Tom 
Ich hab es gesehen was Zweck der sinnlosen Aktion ist, schließlich liegen ja genug Propaganda Flugblätter am Gehege rum. Scheinbar fährst Du da oben nur nachts, denn am letzten Sonntag musste man Platzkarten ziehen (egal wo)  

Übrigens 
Alle Abfahrten am vorderen und hinteren Kugelfang sind fahrbar, nur oben in nähe Steilkurve (ehemals MX Strecke) sollte man etwas langsamer um die Kurve in Richtung Sandsteinfelsen fahren, denn dahinter steht unmittelbar der sündhaftteure Holzzaun der vermutlich einen Einschlag NICHT standhält


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2003)

Werd mal mein Dainese Shuttle Anzug rausholen und schaun was der teuere Zaun so aushält


----------



## Bighit 661 (1. Oktober 2003)

@ oBATMANo
Ich glaube einfach, ne kurze Hose reicht völlig aus 

Nach Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge, werden nun am Zaun Schilder mit der Aufschrift Fahrräder anlehnen verboten  angebracht! Oder warum glaubst Du das bereits an vereinzelten Stellen Bauarbeiter mit  Zementeimern zur Nachbesserung gesichtet worden sind ??


----------



## Beetlechoose (1. Oktober 2003)

eure probleme hab ich nicht.

ich fahre einfach abends, da gibts keine leute, keine zäune, keine pferdl.....

und fürchten brauch ich mich auch nicht, ist ja keiner da


----------



## nobike (3. Oktober 2003)

.... so eine "Aufpassertussi" gesehen und angesprochen was die Gäule so fressen. Daraufhin hat sie gleich einen Anfall bekommen dass man die Kerlchen nicht füttern darf, die Schilder wo das mal draufstehen soll aber noch nicht geliefert worden sind.  Ich wollte sie ja ger nicht füttern sondern rausfinden woher die Pferdchen wissen WAS sie fressen dürfen und was nicht (weil bestimmt Pflanzen ja dadurch geschützt werden sollen). 

Man könnte sie aber mit Kräutern füttern und dann im Frühling an einem großen Spies grillen und auffressen   das wäre doch dann den Ur-Pferden angepasstes Verhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (10. Oktober 2003)

wirklich, ich finde es sogar ziemlich putzig die Pferdchen. Was mich aber wirklich nervt ist, dass permanent irgendwelche faule Säcke mit ihrem Auto bis vor dem Gehege fahren!

Noch ein mal und ich werde agressiv. Was haben die da ständig zu suchen? Ok, der VW Passat vom Förster oder den alten EWAG-Bus vom Schäfer kennt man mittlerweile, aber die habe ich da noch nie gesehen.

Was sind das für Typen, die mit ihrem Auto im Naturschutzgebiet fahren?

Bitte, könnt ihr die alle auch mal ansprechen auf dieses Verhalten? Die Reaktionen würde ich hier gerne wieder lesen


----------



## nobike (10. Oktober 2003)

..... Lokalpolitikerversammlung zur Einweihung sogar mit dem BUS ! hingefahren ist, wundert mich gar nichts. Mit kamen schon Motorräder entgegen (keine Enduros) und ne Rentnergang im Golf. Senioren frag ich lieber nicht was sie da machen, die sind so leicht erregbar und bügeln mich anschliessend womöglich nieder


----------



## Bighit 661 (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *
> Was sind das für Typen, die mit ihrem Auto im Naturschutzgebiet fahren? *


  Naturschutzbeauftragte, Förster, Jagdschutz, meist hochwichtige, die dem bikenden Volk höchst unfreundlich gegenüber stehn.


----------

